# Celsius or thirty two or ions????need help



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Not sure with the Ultralight, so far I've gone through Prions past few years, and this year love the 32 lashes. Some people hate 32, some love it, everyone has a preference. The only downside I see to the Ion's is the BOA cable like most is thin. Some people complained on it snapping, so just be prepared to possibly get the warranty call from Burton and have them send you free laces if this occurs. On a last note, go to the store, try all 4 on, walk around to see how comfty you feel in them regardless of any hype, this alone should be a major decider.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

well im getting new ions from warranty but i feel like im just gonna snap the lacing again, my lacing kept undoing itself mid run, and i only had like 20 days on them which is jus horrible. is thirty two durable?


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

CZMOLS said:


> well im getting new ions from warranty but i feel like im just gonna snap the lacing again, my lacing kept undoing itself mid run, and i only had like 20 days on them which is jus horrible. is thirty two durable?


im not sure about durability but i do know 32 has a rep for breaking down to mush pretty quick. i love my celsius'. will never buy another company..


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Some say yes, some day no. The guy who runs his own website angrysnowboarder dot com says his experience is 32 days till they give out. I haven't had this issue, but then again I don't go out nearly as much as he does which is around 100 or so he claims. Personally if I went out that much, I'd expect any boot to wear quite a bit but that's just me.

On that note, If getting 32 get a little over med flexible boot to be on the safe side. The prions I got a few years back were way fricken stiff, there is no way those were turning to mush.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

I know a few guys that ride Celsius boots and love them .. they are all a little too stiff for my taste but they do seem to be very durable. 

I have zero input on the Burton boots. 

32 is one of my favorite boot brands... I have a friend that owns a skateshop in Fla so he can hook me up with 32's via his etnies contract. They are very well made and super light. I personally find the ultra lights to be too light. It just feels odd to have boots w/o some sort of weight to them lol.
The tm's though are a super solid boot that ive enjoyed. Same with the Prion which is usually super cheap.If you do get the 32's though make sure they have a good liner in them. Ive seen instances where whole runs of tm's and ultras have shipped with their most craptastic liners.. must have let the new guy at the factory pack that day 

Before buying any boot its really optimal to see how they fit in your binding choice as well so take your board to the shop if possible.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

jmacphee9 said:


> 32 has a rep for breaking down to mush pretty quick.


hmm never had this but you never know.. i had a pair of prions over two seasons with 200 plus days on them and the only reason i still dont ride them was they were in my car when it got stolen.. god how i miss those boots /cry lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

I have big feet as is, thats why i had ions because it s a complete size down(it was a 13 that dropped down to a 12 because of burton shrinkage tech). But yea I don expect the boots to last forever, I just need something that won t fall apart, i guess the biggest problem is riding styles are different too, so wear and tear could also differ. are these boots besides the ion bulky??


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

BTW board width isn't an issue riding a Never summer revolver in a 164 ww=268


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Out of those, and assuming they fit properly, I would go with the 09 Cirrus.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

how s cirrius in terms of flex??


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

It's a mid-to-stiff flex for 09.

It seems that Celsius completely reversed their stiffness throughout their lineup this season.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> It's a mid-to-stiff flex for 09.
> 
> It seems that Celsius completely reversed their stiffness throughout their lineup this season.


im not sure how though, i have 08s and it seems to be right around mid to stiff. they did add semi articulating cuffs...


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

Can't tell you about the other two, but I have this year's Ions. I've only used them for 5 days so far so can't tell you about how they hold up over time. I didn't have any problem with the laces coming undone, they fit me well, and they're really warm. Even when it got below -10 C with howling winds, my feet didn't get cold. They seem pretty stiff, but I only have my old generic boots to compare them to.


----------



## 604al (Mar 11, 2008)

I have 40+ days on my ions and have nothing bad to say about them. What I did do though is call burton for an extra set of laces JUST IN CASE they do wear out. Dealing with their customer service was great.


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

I just picked up a pair of 08 prions for $60 (how can you beat that) I haven't used em on the slopes yet (that's tonight) but I'll report back.. they are sooo light though. Was kinda weird haha

Okay back.. wow.. if you are looking for a stiff boot than the prions aren't it.. this got some flex thats for sure.. had to get used to it.. but once they broke in they are nice.. very comfortable and lightweight.. i really like that they aren't like bricks.


----------



## Holmes (Sep 17, 2008)

I have the 32 Ultralights and I love them but can't speak on durability since I just got them this year. Had the celcius cirrus and they are a super comfy and durable boot. I would definately recommend either based on comfort.


----------

